# Neue Verbannten Gilde auf Jabbit (PVE) sucht Mitglieder



## SirArres (21. Januar 2016)

Wir die Great Old Ones (hergeleitet von den Großen Alten H.P.Lovecraft) suchen noch Mitstreiter.

Wir sind Moment noch sehr klein aber wollen irgendwann groß hinaus. Und wer weiss, vielleicht hilfst gerade Du uns ja dabei?

 

*Über uns:* Wir sind ein Gespann aus 3 Freunden die die fixe Idee hatten, da wir alle Wildstar lieben warum nicht eine Gilde gründen? Warum das Thema Lovecraft? Wir sind alle Fans des Cuthulu Mytos und auch generell Fans von den Büchern. Im Grunde wollen wir ein nettes familiäres Umfeld schaffen und eine Gilde sein in der ganz klar RL an erster stelle steht. Wir alle müssen arbeiten und auch mal soziale Kontakte pflegen also keine Sorge wenn das Spiel mal in den Hintergrund tritt. Wir wollen zu aller Erst einmal im PVE stark werden und dann sicher auch das PVP unsicher machen. Was wir erwarten?

 

- Interesse am Spiel

- Spaß am Miteinander

- Guter Umgang und Hilfsbereitschaft

- Wenn in Dungeons ect. gegangen wird, Bereitschaft für TS.

- Sich selbst nicht so ernst nehmen.

 

Wenn Ihr bereit seid, dies mitzubringen seid Ihr uns herzlichst willkommen. Solange wir noch im Aufbau sind ist natürlich was die Strukturen angeht auch Deine Meinung gefragt.

 

*P.S.* Einen TS Server haben wir natürlich. 

 

Kontakt einfach über Post oder anschreiben im Spiel. Aber auch im Forum freuen wir uns über Anfragen mit ingame Name.

 

_Alwarra Blake, Aichi Blake _


----------



## Gorfindel (6. Februar 2017)

Hey, ist der Tread noch aktuell? Wollte mit Wildstar anfagen und suche ne Deutsche Gilde


----------



## lex865 (7. Februar 2017)

moin ich wäre auch noch auf der suche nach ner deutschen gilde .

habe auch wieder angefangen


----------

